# Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation: 1PPCLI, 1RCR & 3R22eR



## Dirty Patricia (24 Sep 2010)

Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation Announcement
September 23, 2010

Governor General Announces the Awarding of the Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation
OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announces that the Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation is awarded to the following three units:

1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group
Edmonton, Alberta
“For exceptional determination and courage during relentless combat in Afghanistan, from January to August 2006.”

1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group
Petawawa, Ontario
“For courageous and professional execution of duty in Afghanistan during August and September 2006 that prevented the capture of Kandahar City by insurgents.”

3rd Battalion Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group
Courcelette, Québec
“For outstanding courage and resolve while battling insurgents in Afghanistan, from July 2007 to February 2008.”

The Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation was created on July 3, 2002, to recognize outstanding service by units of the Canadian Forces under direct fire in times of conflict.

CITATIONS

1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group
Edmonton, Alberta

From January to August 2006, the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group was engaged in almost continuous combat with a well-prepared and determined insurgent force in Afghanistan. During 29 major operations, the flexibility and remarkable cohesion shown by members of the battle group enabled them to overcome many hardships to suppress Taliban activity, to secure coalition forces’ freedom of movement and to deliver humanitarian assistance throughout Kandahar province. The outstanding dedication and courage under fire displayed by these soldiers were instrumental in furthering peace and stability in this war-torn country.

1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group
Petawawa, Ontario

During August and September 2006, the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group played a decisive role in one of the largest ground combat operations in the history of NATO. Deployed to an area of Afghanistan with fierce enemy resistance and extremely difficult terrain, the members of the battle group resolutely defeated a well-coordinated insurgent force in the area surrounding Kandahar City. Succeeding where larger forces had failed, they prevented the enemy from realizing their goals of capturing the city and weakening international resolve and cohesion.

3rd Battalion Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group
Courcelette, Québec

From July 2007 to February 2008, the 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group displayed outstanding courage and resolve while battling insurgents in Afghanistan. Arriving at a difficult time for coalition forces, the members of the battle group worked aggressively to regain the initiative from the enemy. They were instrumental in dismantling improvised explosive device networks, re-capturing checkpoints and returning them to Afghan control, enhancing the capacity of Afghan forces and providing guidance on community building and local governance. Their unrelenting efforts expanded the coalition’s security presence and brought hope to the Afghan people.

http://gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13861


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2010)

Governor General Announces the Awarding of the Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation


> OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announces that the Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation is awarded to the following three units:
> 
> 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group
> Edmonton, Alberta
> ...



What's the insignia look like?





More from the Backgrounder


> COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF UNIT COMMENDATION BACKGROUNDER
> 
> The Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation may be awarded to any unit or sub-unit of the Canadian Forces, or to any similar organization of a foreign armed force working with or in conjunction with the Canadian Forces, that has performed an extraordinary deed or activity of a rare high standard in extremely hazardous circumstances. Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendations are restricted to war or war-like conditions in an active theatre of operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

Congratulations to all 3 Battle Groups!! Well deserved.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Sep 2010)

Dirty Patricia said:
			
		

> 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group
> Petawawa, Ontario
> 
> During August and September 2006, the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group played a decisive role in one of the largest ground combat operations in the history of NATO. Deployed to an area of Afghanistan with fierce enemy resistance and extremely difficult terrain, the members of the battle group resolutely defeated a well-coordinated insurgent force in the area surrounding Kandahar City. Succeeding where larger forces had failed, they prevented the enemy from realizing their goals of capturing the city and weakening international resolve and cohesion.
> ...





Good to hear the units will be recognized for a job well done (all of them, not just the 1 RCR BG), but I have a question about this; is this citation for the Battle Group as a whole, as in everyone who was part of the BG would be awarded/entitled to wear the unit citation insignia, or is it being awarded to the Regular Force units which comprised the BG?  I only ask because there were quite a few reservists from all over, working in every aspect of the BG...  Just wondering who is entitled to wear the citation insignia.

This probably sounds like a petty or dumb question, but the period mentioned in the citation included the worst 3 days of my life and the hardest fighting the battle group had seen (that tour)... I'm really just happy to see the BG getting some recognition for it (a lot of promises were made to the troops - i.e CAB)

Anyway, good on all the units receiving citations.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> but I have a question about this; is this citation for the Battle Group as a whole, as in everyone who was part of the BG would be awarded/entitled to wear the unit citation insignia, or is it being awarded to the Regular Force units which comprised the BG?  I only ask because there were quite a few reservists from all over, working in every aspect of the BG...  Just wondering who is entitled to wear the citation insignia.



I'm going to have to ask my RSM on Monday about it. Where they draw the Battlegroup line is a big question. I spent my whole tour TACON to 3R22R BG, moving when they did and resting when they did, but my parent unit (not too sure) wasn't technically part of the BG, they belonged to JTFA.

Reservists should be entitled to this, you were a member of the unit at the time specified in the citation.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2010)

Piper

My understanding is if you were a member of the BG you will be entitled to wear the Unit Citation


----------



## meni0n (25 Sep 2010)

Does this extend to NSE for the 1RCR BG?


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2010)

Menion

Pretty sure as it is worded it would be just Battle Group


EDIT: missed a word


----------



## meni0n (25 Sep 2010)

Ah, that's too bad I guess. I know the resupply convoys for the BG ran by NSE came in direct contact with enemy via ambushes, suicide bombings.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2010)

Unit citation has nothing to with being in contact....


----------



## meni0n (25 Sep 2010)

Off the GG website:

The Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation was created on July 3, 2002, to recognize outstanding service by units of the Canadian Forces under direct fire in times of conflict.

This can have a pretty broad context as to what outstanding service under direct fire can be. But let's not go down that road where people start comparing harships on tour.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2010)

I should have been more clear my apologies

NSE being it's own seperate entity would require them to get a C in C commendation but I do not know how that would work seeing as they are an adhox mish mash of trades and units an not on that is found on the standing order of battle.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2010)

This summer, members of DP 1.2 graduates going to 1 R 22e R were wearing the Commander in Chief Unit Commendation badge on their right pocket.  These guys wear it because it's an honour,I suppose, of the unit to which they belong, and members of that unit aren't individually receiving the commendation, but the unit is.  So, having said that, people such as RHFC_Piper would not get the commendation badge because they aren't serving in that unit right now.  Think of 2 PPCLI and their Presidential Citation (the "swimming pool").  Members of the unit wear it when they are serving with that unit.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Sep 2010)

If you were part of the unit during the period specified for the commendation you get to wear it for the rest of your career even if you are no longer part of the unit.  Using 2 PPCLI as an example, the unit was awarded the commendation for their actions in Croatia in 1993.  All members of that tour, regular force and reserve were awarded the commendation and continue to wear it even if they are no longer serving with 2 PPCLI.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> If you were part of the unit during the period specified for the commendation you get to wear it for the rest of your career even if you are no longer part of the unit.  Using 2 PPCLI as an example, the unit was awarded the commendation for their actions in Croatia in 1993.  All members of that tour, regular force and reserve were awarded the commendation and continue to wear it even if they are no longer serving with 2 PPCLI.


Ah, that is useful info.  Thanks


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> This summer, members of DP 1.2 graduates going to 1 R 22e R were wearing the Commander in Chief Unit Commendation badge on their right pocket.  These guys wear it because it's an honour,I suppose, of the unit to which they belong, and members of that unit aren't individually receiving the commendation, but the unit is.  So, having said that, people such as RHFC_Piper would not get the commendation badge because they aren't serving in that unit right now.  Think of 2 PPCLI and their Presidential Citation (the "swimming pool").  Members of the unit wear it when they are serving with that unit.



Here's the crux of the issue; the citations are being issued to the Battle Groups as they existed during their tour, which technically ceased to exist as a "unit" once the tour was over.  Thus, the citations are technically being awarded to the members of all the units who participated (not the individual units... just the members who were there.)  

The citation for 2 PPCLI was issued to the entire unit as a whole, which still exists (since it's not comprised of several units).  

With this said; if I am incorrect, that means members of A Coy, 1 PPCLI, who were a part of the 1 RCR BG are also not entitled to the citation...  But, somehow, I doubt that's the case.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Sep 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> With this said; if I am incorrect, that means members of A Coy, 1 PPCLI, who were a part of the 1 RCR BG are also not entitled to the citation...  But, somehow, I doubt that's the case.



Just to let you know, it was A Coy 2 PPCLI that was attached to the battle group.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Sep 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, it was A Coy 2 PPCLI that was attached to the battle group.



Sorry... my bad.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (25 Sep 2010)

I was a member of C Coy, 2 PPCLI attached to the 3 PPCLI BG during Op Apollo.  All members of C Coy were invited to the presentation and wear the Citation on there left DEU pocket to this day. I also wear the 2 PPCLI CinC Commendation for Medak above my right pocket, given that I was not there but am I serving member of 2 PPCLI.

If I am posted out of 2 PPCLI, I will remove the Citation for Medak, but am always entitled to wear the Citation for Apollo. 

I was also with Dangerboy in 2006, so soon I will have two lower left, one upper right and a swimming pool to round things off. Too many things to lose at the mess...


----------



## meni0n (25 Sep 2010)

It would have been better if they issued the citation for all units who participated in for example OP MEDUSA as that is what the 1RCR BG is getting their citation for. That would have ensured that some units/individuals who deserve it wouldn't have been excluded.


----------



## Kevins833 (27 Sep 2010)

Wicked,

When are they going to start mailing these out to all those who released and or went militia?
 >


----------



## TheHead (27 Sep 2010)

We'll probably have to buy ours Slack.


----------



## Kevins833 (27 Sep 2010)

haha, ya I'll have to stop buy the local surplus store and see if they have any! ;D


----------



## gun runner (1 Oct 2010)

Congratulations to all three Battle groups.Well done.Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## Fusilier (22 Nov 2010)

Hi all, there seems to be much confusion as to who is entitled to the CnC.  RHFC Piper - unfortunately you are inccorect.  

"With this said; if I am incorrect, that means members of A Coy, 1 PPCLI, who were a part of the 1 RCR BG are also not entitled to the citation...  But, somehow, I doubt that's the case. " - RHFC Piper

A Coy 2 PPCLI members attached to the 1 RCR battle group as long as they were serving there from the period Aug - Sep 2006 will be entitled to wear it for life (including the Coy Signallers, clerk etc).  These members are also entitled to wear the insigna awarded to 2 PPCLI for the Medak pocket while they are on unit strength at 2 PPCLI.

So here is the deal, if a member was attached posted to UIC 6426 TF Afghanistan Inf BG (this is what will show up on your MPRR) for the applicable period of the citation then they are entitled to the insignia.  So specifically

UIC 6426 TF Afghanistan Inf BG - 1 PPCLI Task Force Orion Battle Group from January - August 2006, this includes B Coy 2 PPCLI, RCHA Sqn pers and 1 CER pers who all belonged to battle group - same goes for the battle groups below

UIC 6426 TF Afghanistan Inf BG - 1 RCR Battle Group from August - September 2006 (note, if a mbr joined the BG as say an OP Replacement in October 2006 he/she would wear it on their right breast pocket as they were not there for the specific action noted in the citation or during that timeframe)

UIC 6426 TF Afghanistan Inf BG - 3 R22eR Battle Group from July 2007 to February 2008

The Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation was created by the Governor General on 7 November 2000 and, according to the criteria, may be awarded to any unit or subunit of the CF, or to any similar organization of a Commonwealth or foreign armed force working in conjunction with the CF, that has performed an extraordinary deed or activity of a rare high standard in extremely hazardous circumstances. These commendations are restricted to war or warlike conditions in an active theatre of operations. 

The wearing instructions are explained in the A-AD-265-000/AG-001, CF Dress Instructions and so, in accordance with these instructions:  "The insignia will be worn for life by members of the unit or persons attached to the unit, on duty and directly involved in the action  for which the Commander-in-Chief Unit Commendation has been awarded. Individuals posted to the unit after the award of the Commendation may only wear the insignia during their period of posting with the honoured unit.» 

In other words, the CinC Unit Commendation follows the same principle of most Canadian service medals in that the recipients must have been :

-deployed in an active theatre of operations, 
-on the strength of the particular unit being recognized, and 
-directly involved when the action which is being recognized took place. 
                
These recipients are the only persons entitled to wear the insignia on the Left Breast Pocket for life. 

Others who did not deploy into the theatre at the time the action took place or who subsequently joined the unit are also entitled to wear the insignia; however, these persons must instead wear the insignia on the Right Breast Pocket and only for as long as they are on the strength of the unit.

Hope that helps.... Congrats to all members of all the battle groups!


----------



## McG (22 Nov 2010)

Fusilier said:
			
		

> UIC 6426 TF Afghanistan Inf BG - 1 PPCLI Task Force Orion Battle Group from January - August 2006, this includes B Coy 2 PPCLI, RCHA Sqn pers and 1 CER pers who all belonged to battle group - same goes for the battle groups below


Except, the CS Engr Sqn and the Bty each had thier own UIC.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> Except, the CS Engr Sqn and the Bty each had thier own UIC.



Yeah, there are a lot of units who were not BG UIC but were on integral to each of those BG's successes. I know I spent my tour OPCON to the BG but my parent formation was a building in KAF. I don't even think the C-IED teams are included in these awards, hopefully those guys get their own though.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Nov 2010)

So we didnt want people "left out" with that combat insigina badge....then they come out with this..?


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Nov 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> So we didnt want people "left out" with that combat insigina badge....then they come out with this..?



Apples and monkey wrenches. The two have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Nov 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Apples and monkey wrenches. The two have nothing to do with each other.



How do you figure?  Singling out certain rotations for what? What about those other roto's? What about those not attached to the BG? 

Sounds a lot like the issues they were having with that other chunk of metal.....only they actually done this one!


----------



## AJC (24 Nov 2010)

Whatever happened to Battle Honours? Rather see that than more stinkin badges.


----------



## McG (24 Nov 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> So we didnt want people "left out" with that combat insigina badge....then they come out with this..?





			
				AJC said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Battle Honours? Rather see that than more stinkin badges.


The unit commendation was around before talk of the combat action badges, and it is distinct from a battle honour as units have received this recognition for performance in peace operations as well as the current awards for Afghanistan.


----------



## dogger1936 (24 Nov 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> The unit commendation was around before talk of the combat action badges, and it is distinct from a battle honour as units have received this recognition for performance in peace operations as well as the current awards for Afghanistan.



I understand. Fact is if your read what they were being awarded that for...explain how any other battle group didnt do the same. We were all worried about the combat badge leaving people out......yet here we are.


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 Nov 2010)

Just going to mention that all 3 battalions of the PPCLI have been awarded this commendation. 8)


----------



## Kiwi99 (28 Nov 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I understand. Fact is if your read what they were being awarded that for...explain how any other battle group didnt do the same. We were all worried about the combat badge leaving people out......yet here we are.



I don't think you get it.  Every tour is different, based a lot on the dynamics of the unit on tour.  To sit there and moan and bitch about who gets what and why others don't  and so on is completely silly.  You don't know what those selected Battle Groups did on their tours, so who  are you too judge their award. 

Really, i am sick and tired of people like you whose sole purpose it seems is to complain about why you or others don't get something that other people did.  If you feel that your achievements are worthy of recognition then initiate the paperwork.  If not, sum up!


----------



## Jammer (28 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yeah, there are a lot of units who were not BG UIC but were on integral to each of those BG's successes. I know I spent my tour OPCON to the BG but my parent formation was a building in KAF. I don't even think the C-IED teams are included in these awards, hopefully those guys get their own though.


At the time the EOD/C-IED teams were part of 11/23 Fd Sqn, ergo part of the BG.


----------



## bick (28 Nov 2010)

Kiwi, I agree totally.  We could give every type of metal and badge to everyone, but some people would still cry for more.

Congrads to my PPCLI bros and the guys from the "other" units.

Jay


----------



## GINge! (28 Nov 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> What about those not attached to the BG?



For the Health Services Unit* for TF 1-06, they are looking at the Role 1 Coy medics as being eligible and the Role 3 mbrs ineligible. There is going to be a lot of hair splitting (ie, Role 3 medics who back filled Role 1 guys on HLTA, Role 1 guys that never left the KAF UMS, etc). 

* I don't think the HSU got it's own UIC until Roto 5. It will make the Roto 6 C-in-C eligibility even harder to determine as the Role 1 Coy was part of the HSU, not the BG, and as such was considered a TF asset. At least according to CFTPO. I'd hate for some deserving medics to not get this recognition because the letter of the law put them in a different unit, when the reality was they were out with the BG.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

GINge! said:
			
		

> I'd hate for some deserving medics to not get this recognition because the letter of the law put them in a different unit, when the reality was they were out with the BG.



Its not just medics. If they were going to award this CiC commendations, they should have gone to the whole TFA, IMO. You can't single out a small group of people on the pointy end, when there was massive levels of support behind them.


----------



## TheHead (28 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its not just medics. If they were going to award this CiC commendations, they should have gone to the whole TFA, IMO. You can't single out a small group of people on the pointy end, when there was massive levels of support behind them.




  Do all the supporting units in the TFA meet the criteria for the award?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Do all the supporting units in the TFA meet the criteria for the award?



Nope. I inquired through my chain, and unless you were in the UIC for the Battlegroup, you get nothing. That leaves out the NSE folks, ASIC, NCE, and possibly the CIED guys (I have to confirm at work Monday as I think R4 had the CIED Sqn detached from the Field Sqns and not part of the BG).


----------



## Tow Tripod (28 Nov 2010)

KIWI 99,
I have came to the conclusion that the whole Honours and Awards has become a complete sham in the last few years. Unfortunately their will always be support trades in waiting with their palms open saying "What about me and my unit"  I do not mean any disrespect to any recipients  but if you have read any CANFORGENS in the last little while and if you are not scratching the side of your head until you reach bone then we may be of like mind! 
FOR DEDICATION AND CREATIVE EFFORTS IN WRITING ARTICLES THAT ACCURATELY COMMUNICATED THE LIFE OF A TYPICAL CDN SOLDIER IN AFGHANISTAN TO THE PUBLIC, 2003 TO 2008 

Please!
I guess my real conclusion is that nobody is going to be happy with the H&A when submissions like the above are legitimate examples of an award. That is all.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (28 Nov 2010)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> I do not mean any disrespect to any recipients  but if you have read any CANFORGENS in the last little while and if you are not scratching the side of your head until you reach bone then we may be of like mind!
> FOR DEDICATION AND CREATIVE EFFORTS IN WRITING ARTICLES THAT ACCURATELY COMMUNICATED THE LIFE OF A TYPICAL CDN SOLDIER IN AFGHANISTAN TO THE PUBLIC, 2003 TO 2008
> 
> Please!
> I guess my real conclusion is that nobody is going to be happy with the H&A when submissions like the above are legitimate examples of an award. That is all.



You might not agree with why someone recieved a commendation or award, but you don't have to. Picking an individual citation like that and bashing it without any justifiation carries no water. A less diplomatic person might say it's full of crap.  Personally, I think a CDS commendation for the above is very appropriate. IMO, this individual took the effort to really explain to Canadian citizens exactly what it's like to be a member of the CF in this day and age, which is important. If you're thankful that Canadian soldiers have such support from Canadians, one of the people you want to buy a beer for is Russell Storring. 

What we are trying to achieve in Afghanistan is important, but the Main Stream Media (with few exceptions) hasn't been able to express this to Canadians at home. Anything can be done to raise the profile of those who actually do the job (as opposed to certain so-called 'defence expert' wankers and thier opinions), is mission critical.  This individual, for a five year period (in which he did two, three (?) deployments), consistently captured the essence of not just being a soldier, but a parent and husband as well. It was high-profile, important work, and it took a lot of courage on his part and his family to do it. Anyone who does any writing on a professional basis understands the scope and scale of the amount of work this must have taken, none of which he was under any obligation to do. I think this NCO richly deserves the recognition.



			
				Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> Unfortunately their will always be support trades in waiting with their palms open saying "What about me and my unit"



While very small numbers of INDIVIDUALS across elements, branches, and trades may gripe about not getting awards/recognition for thier efforts, they aren't nearly as ignorant as folks who make grand, uninformed generalizations about entire branches/corps and their worthiness for honours and awards. (Hint: look in a mirror). 



			
				Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> That is all.



If you're going to make statements like the above, "No disrespect", but I hope so.


----------



## Kiwi99 (28 Nov 2010)

I agree with TOW TRIPOD.  the citation he mentioned was extremely gay.  getting an award for being able to form a sentence on paper is pretty silly.

Otto, TOW and many others, can make any statement they want about other trades and the such.  Most of the time those people who are offended are more embarrassed because they know its true.  So why don't you go take a good look in the mirror.

Please also take note, if you are going to make posts or statements about the opinions of an Infantry WO, please ensure that you understand what an infantry WO does, and realize that he is entitled to his opinion.  And after 19 years in uniform, his opinion is more than likely based on fact.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Nov 2010)

GINge! said:
			
		

> For the Health Services Unit* for TF 1-06, they are looking at the Role 1 Coy medics as being eligible and the Role 3 mbrs ineligible. There is going to be a lot of hair splitting (ie, Role 3 medics who back filled Role 1 guys on HLTA, Role 1 guys that never left the KAF UMS, etc).
> 
> * I don't think the HSU got it's own UIC until Roto 5. It will make the Roto 6 C-in-C eligibility even harder to determine as the Role 1 Coy was part of the HSU, not the BG, and as such was considered a TF asset. At least according to CFTPO. I'd hate for some deserving medics to not get this recognition because the letter of the law put them in a different unit, when the reality was they were out with the BG.



GINge...

I got an email the other day on this subject. The Role 1 HSS for 1-06 is included. During that roto, Role 1 and Role 3 were different units (Role 1 was actually BG HSS Coy), although there was some cross pollination. TF 1-08 will be a harder nut to crack if there's an award in the future as both coys were of the same unit.


----------



## Dirty Patricia (28 Nov 2010)

The only time I seem to come on here is to stick up for poor TOW Tripod!!  First, CONGRATULATIONS to him on HIS CDS Commendation and another congratulations for not being afraid to say what a lot troops are thinking.  I know I was fuming after reading his citation and then seeing what others had done to "earn" the same award.  If others find his comments offensive and alarming, that is worrisome, because his perception is shared amongst most of his peers.   

Consider the politics of the C-in-C Commendations that started this thread.  An award to one Bn from each regiment - very convenient.  Maybe they are three compareable tours and something got lost in the translation.  I know the cynical and bitter Kiwi of years past would weigh in on this - he can speak with credibility on the last one and compare it to the other two.  Although his recent level of diplomacy may get in the way!

TOW Tripod - I hope your war wounds (gout from Kabul!!) are healing!!


----------



## Arctic Acorn (28 Nov 2010)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> I agree with TOW TRIPOD.  the citation he mentioned was extremely gay.  getting an award for being able to form a sentence on paper is pretty silly.
> 
> Otto, TOW and many others, can make any statement they want about other trades and the such.  Most of the time those people who are offended are more embarrassed because they know its true.  So why don't you go take a good look in the mirror.
> 
> Please also take note, if you are going to make posts or statements about the opinions of an Infantry WO, please ensure that you understand what an infantry WO does, and realize that he is entitled to his opinion.  And after 19 years in uniform, his opinion is more than likely based on fact.



Thanks for your .02 TOW. We'll have to agree to disagree on your first statement. Completely. 

I am not in the least bit offended by your second statement. I know what I did in theatre, as I am sure you do for your deployments as well. Do I think I deserve an award for what I did? I really don't. Neither do most folks. At the end of the day, I know I worked my butt off on both of my deployments. I tried my hardest to do a good job, and look after my people. I made mistakes, but learned a lot. Most people who deploy can honestly say the same thing. While some folks may believe they deserve some formal recognition for what they did, the fact is people are normally nominated by their chain of command, not themselves. Excellence is not restricted to the combat arms, and it takes a 'cast of thousands' to ensure every person at the pointy end is transported to the fight, fed and watered, clothed and armed, and informed on the threat. If you don't have those elements in place, you cannot do your job. It would be wrong (and a little arrogant, IMO) to make judgements bashing an individual for hard work and dedication (mainly to support folks like you) that a one-paragraph citation can't really do justice to. If I wasn't there, I trust the fact that someone is doing the right thing by recognizing them. Is the system perfect? Nope. But I think it hits the target more often than not. 

Finally, and frankly, I do not discount the statement of an infantry WO with 19 years in lightly. I acknowledge that I do not completely understand what an infantry WO does, because I am not one. I admit can't see it from his side; Perhaps it is my relative inexperience that prevents me from making observations about the inner motivations of other trades that someone in his (and your I presume) position are somehow entitled to make. But I don't need to be an infantry WO to have my own opinion and debate the issue.  If you say his argument is supported by time in, I'd be grateful if he could justify his statements with facts and his experience, rather than broad statements about how everyone in a support trade has their hand out for recognition, and awards for their service are not as worthy as yours. 

I respectfully suggest as much as he is entitled to his so-called facts (which I have yet to see), I am entitled to mine.

Cheers,


----------



## Jammer (28 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Nope. I inquired through my chain, and unless you were in the UIC for the Battlegroup, you get nothing. That leaves out the NSE folks, ASIC, NCE, and possibly the CIED guys (I have to confirm at work Monday as I think R4 had the CIED Sqn detached from the Field Sqns and not part of the BG).


The teams from 1-07 onward were detached as part of TF C-IED


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Nov 2010)

Dirty Patricia said:
			
		

> The only time I seem to come on here is to stick up for poor TOW Tripod!!  First, CONGRATULATIONS to him on HIS CDS Commendation and another congratulations for not being afraid to say what a lot troops are thinking.  I know I was fuming after reading his citation and then seeing what others had done to "earn" the same award.  If others find his comments offensive and alarming, that is worrisome, because his perception is shared amongst most of his peers.
> 
> Consider the politics of the C-in-C Commendations that started this thread.  An award to one Bn from each regiment - very convenient.  Maybe they are three compareable tours and something got lost in the translation.  I know the cynical and bitter Kiwi of years past would weigh in on this - he can speak with credibility on the last one and compare it to the other two.  Although his recent level of diplomacy may get in the way!
> 
> TOW Tripod - I hope your war wounds (gout from Kabul!!) are healing!!





			
				Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> I agree with TOW TRIPOD.  the citation he mentioned was extremely gay.  getting an award for being able to form a sentence on paper is pretty silly.
> 
> Otto, TOW and many others, can make any statement they want about other trades and the such.  Most of the time those people who are offended are more embarrassed because they know its true.  So why don't you go take a good look in the mirror.
> 
> Please also take note, if you are going to make posts or statements about the opinions of an Infantry WO, please ensure that you understand what an infantry WO does, and realize that he is entitled to his opinion.  And after 19 years in uniform, his opinion is more than likely based on fact.



And I should sum up? There are plenty of awards I see coming from the "pointy end" that are lame as hell....9 liner....really?


----------



## AJC (29 Nov 2010)

Searched the DIN to try and see how many units that deployed got one of these citations, couldn't find a list. My bets are that by now most units, ships and air sqns, that have deployed have one: Or the other bizillion levels of commendation out there. Just like every staff officer and command team has gotten the MSM for doing a good job. 

In the olden days, you looked at a guys medals and hat badge. That seemed to be enough. You saw the theatre he served in, if he was awarded a gallantry medal which included MID. Other than pension issues, I never met a WWII guy who felt that he wasn't adequately recognized for his service. I met a DCM winner who still got the extra $5 or some trivial stipend on his pension for his award. 

The current exercise in dick measuring goes to the extreme. At the end of the day, the badges and $3 will get you a beer at the legion.
If every second dude gets an MSM or every deployed unit gets a commendation, it makes them kind of cheap Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a place on the PER for outstanding. 

Medals should go to those mbrs that truly perform beyond expected level of performance.


----------



## McG (29 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Nope. I inquired through my chain, and unless you were in the UIC for the Battlegroup, you get nothing. That leaves out the NSE folks, ASIC, NCE, and possibly the CIED guys (I have to confirm at work Monday as I think R4 had the CIED Sqn detached from the Field Sqns and not part of the BG).


UIC 2426 JTFA - Inf BG also leaves out UIC 2429 JTFA - Arty Bty and UIC 2430 JTFA - CS Engr Sqn.  If the award is UIC dependant, then it does not matter when C-IED split from the Engr Sqn.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2010)

Maybe there's more people being left out from these awards than originally thought.


----------



## McG (29 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Maybe there's more people being left out from these awards than originally thought.


Fortunately, most such people will survive being left out.


----------



## GINge! (1 Dec 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> GINge...
> 
> I got an email the other day on this subject. The Role 1 HSS for 1-06 is included. During that roto, Role 1 and Role 3 were different units (Role 1 was actually BG HSS Coy), although there was some cross pollination. TF 1-08 will be a harder nut to crack if there's an award in the future as both coys were of the same unit.



M - good to know. We have been using the CFTPO history tool to track down the folks in the TF 1-06 HSS coy

As for subsequent rotos... unless someone put the HSU up for something, I think the BG medics will go without the commendation.


----------



## flashman (4 Dec 2010)

AJC said:
			
		

> Searched the DIN to try and see how many units that deployed got one of these citations, couldn't find a list. My bets are that by now most units, ships and air sqns, that have deployed have one: Or the other bizillion levels of commendation out there. Just like every staff officer and command team has gotten the MSM for doing a good job.
> 
> In the olden days, you looked at a guys medals and hat badge. That seemed to be enough. You saw the theatre he served in, if he was awarded a gallantry medal which included MID. Other than pension issues, I never met a WWII guy who felt that he wasn't adequately recognized for his service. I met a DCM winner who still got the extra $5 or some trivial stipend on his pension for his award.
> 
> ...



Easy there tiger... Your bet would be one I'd be happy to take.  

If you google "Commander In Chief Unit Commendation", the first link you get is http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=CinCCommendation

That, and a general knowledge of CF current affairs, will tell you that a total of six Units have so far been awarded the C in C commendation.  So before you disparage an award that those who have earned it are very justifiably proud of, it would make sense to at least know what you're talking about.  They are not indeed "kind of cheap."

And as a general bit of advice, the DIN search engine is less than useful... All I ever seem to be able to get is hits to Standing Orders in Esquimalt and Cadet instructions... Save the frustration and just google.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

I think AJC might be confusing this with the Canadian Forces Unit Commendation, which is not worn by members of the unit. Its a big honking medallion that COs probably keep in their office. I think most units in the CF have one of these.


----------



## Sully (21 Dec 2010)

I deserve a medal for surviving Cyprus on decompression.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2011)

The lastest from the rumour net says the date for the presentation parade for the 1 RCR BG (TF3-06) is 24 FEB '11...  can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Feb 2011)

I was cc'd on an email from the CO 2 RCHA (who had commanded E Bty on 3-06) which included a message from the CO 1 RCR to that effect.


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Feb 2011)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> The lastest from the rumour net says the date for the presentation parade for the 1 RCR BG (TF3-06) is 24 FEB '11...  can anyone confirm this?


That would coincide roughly with the 1RCR Change of Command.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (1 Feb 2011)

Parade is 1500hrs.  

The change of command for both 1 RCR and the Colonel of the Regiment occur the next day.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2011)

I wonder if this information is going to (officially) find it's way down to the reservists who were part of the 1 RCR BG.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (1 Feb 2011)

There will be no official (ie CANFORGEN, etc) notice.  The CO of 1 RCR has sent an invite out to a variety of senior folks with the request to pass the information along to those that need it.  The official unit commendation has already been presented to 1 RCR in Afghanistan.  The GG was on a visit during the last Roto and made the presentation in person.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2011)

By the way; here's an article about 1 PPCLI getting theirs.  

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/feature_1ppcli_commendation.asp

There's also a bunch of pictures to go with it; http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfwapao/sets/72157625389477253/


Good on 'em...  well deserved.


----------

